# Debt collection in Dubai



## Joe Strummers guitar (Oct 27, 2021)

Afternoon, after years and years of doing business in Dubai I have just had my first" we ain't gonna pay" style conversation. I am looking for in-country advice to legally enforce and collect the debt. I am of course happy to pay for the service. The debt is 5 figure sum the whole process is supported by paperwork throughout and a signed contract.


----------

